# A4 Magic



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

I know everyone has their own favourites and that universal agreement would, and should, not exist; but for me this is a magic moment in preserved steam. I very much regret I was not able to be there in person. Hope you all enjoy


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a further clip from the same day. What a performance - getting 13 fully loaded coaches away from York.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for that David - what a wonderful sight that was, to see FOUR A4s together.

Translate that for over the way - like seeing FOUR K4s side by side, or four streamlined Hudsons....

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Magnificent!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You can see why they are known to train spotters as 'streaks'.


----------

